# "SE-R" emblem



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

anyone know where i can buy the SE-R sicker for the back of the b13s? cuz my SE-R sticker was pretty messt up so i took it off now i want a new one anyone know where i can find them?


----------



## B-iLL (Oct 29, 2004)

I have one that I won't be using. It is used because when I got the car it was already on there. The sticker is in chrome and I might just give it to you for free since I am changing my trunk lid due to the fact that my car had been rear-ended.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

B-iLL said:


> I have one that I won't be using. It is used because when I got the car it was already on there. The sticker is in chrome and I might just give it to you for free since I am changing my trunk lid due to the fact that my car had been rear-ended.


u got a SE-R badge??? hows that dont u have a GA engine on ur sentra?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

someone put it on there and it confused him before


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

buy some new letters from [email protected]


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd like to buy a vowel


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

go to the junkyard and get the letters from the WORD SEntRa off the back of any b13


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

once it's on, it won't come off. Don't bother taking it off another car.


----------

